# حمِل الآن برنامج GeoCalc لتحويل الاحداثيات



## العكيدي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج GeoCalc لتحويل الاحداثيات
GeoCalc.rar​


----------



## konna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير:56: مشكـــــــــــــــــــور​


----------



## ali992 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي شكراااااا جزيلا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير ومشششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي وكل عام وانتا بخير


----------



## علي الخلف (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لهذا البرنامج من فضلك اريد برنامج كاد للتحويل السمت والمسافة الى احداثيات واساله علي البريد الكتروني [email protected]


----------



## باسم عيسى السعدي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك والله يوفقك


----------



## eng_nezar (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الجيد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الدبس (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ترليون مره هذا اللي بعرفه


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسيم85 (20 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً .......... مشكور


----------



## fageery (21 فبراير 2010)

*يعطيك العافية أخي الفاضل*


----------



## abuakila (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا على الموضوع ضكرا جزيلا


----------



## abuakila (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكراشكرا*

شكرا على الابداع


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذاالبرنامج الجيد


----------



## mostafammy (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين يوسف الفشنى (2 مارس 2010)

جزك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## منهل باطولي (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودكم المبذولة


----------



## mostafammy (7 مارس 2010)

الرجاء شرح للبرنامج


----------



## ميدو بوسيدون (7 مارس 2010)

يا اخى بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## laiouni (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين اخواني الصاهرين على هدا المنتدى الغالي


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## وائل رمضان عبدة (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## salahleica (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك والله يوفقك*​


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

شكراً أخى المهندس على المجهود الكبير
ووفقكم الله
:13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

رائع جداً هذا البرنامج


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

شكراً و نرجوا المزيد


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج القيم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.عبدالباسط قطوطه (18 أبريل 2010)

اشكرا ياصديق الجميع ولك الشكر كل الشكر


----------



## عزت محروس (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

كتاب شرح ايرث ورك بالعربى الله يكرمك


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## no_way (14 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faisal aburaya (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي طه2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء شرح لبرنامج التحويل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 أغسطس 2010)

من البرامج المهمة في العمل المساحي
باراك الله فيك


----------



## حارث البدراني (4 أغسطس 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرفقات اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## FAKHOURI_MG (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## talan77 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walid1963 (1 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## sabryano (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراقي90 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (20 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا


----------



## رعد اسحق (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## noor-noor (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## دموع الاحزان (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكر اجزيلا


----------



## حماده النجم (14 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن شرح البرنامج مع طلب اخر وهو معادلات حساب scale factor


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elamrawy (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## elamrawy (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بس انا مش عارف بيطلب رقم سري


----------



## elamrawy (21 ديسمبر 2011)

انا عايز اخر اصدار ياجماعة ممكن انا اسف بس محتاجة جدا


----------



## MOAIYED (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ing_amal (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على البرنامج GEOCAL
ارجو ان تفسر لي كيف يمكن استخدامه لتحويل من القراد الى الدرجة
grad to degre


----------



## مثنى جاسم (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (7 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (8 أبريل 2012)

خالص الشكر


----------



## akhilali (10 أبريل 2012)

*وين البرنامج ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## الجوهرجي (10 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمد شعلان بنها (11 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء شرح طريقة العمل على البرنامج


----------



## مهندسة النجف (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي شكراااااا جزيلا​


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## buraida (9 مارس 2014)

مشكورررر ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## adel104 (9 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وألف شكر لك أخي الكريم​


----------



## adel104 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

أشكر الأخ الكريم على الحاسبة المفيدة


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------

